# Sulcata swallowed a screw...



## BarefootInABug (May 11, 2019)

We have had Smokey for a year. He is a rescue and we have NO history on him. Not even sure he is a him. We believe he is approximately 5 yrs old, maybe 16" long and only slightly pyramided. This afternoon we were fencing in a new enclosure for him and he managed to climb a step and swallow a screw. The screw is an inch long #10 or #12. We went to the vet immediately and had him x-rayed. The screw is in his stomach. We are taking him to the nearest teaching vet tomorrow for a possible surgery. They told us that if it stays in his stomach they can use a scope and go in through his armpit and remove the screw. If it has moved then they will have to crack his shell to surgically remove it. 

My question is...has anyone had a tortoise expel a screw or other sharp object on their own? Should we risk the shell crack or wait and see if he passes it on his own? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 11, 2019)

I will keep my jokes to myself.. but seriously im sorry to hear that and hope ur boy gets thru it


----------



## Jodie (May 11, 2019)

Oh dang. I think the risk of trying to let it pass would be the damage it could do on the way out. I hope this works out ok for you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 11, 2019)

But on a serious note i dont think he’ll b able to pass it on his own. And could do alot of damage


----------



## dmmj (May 11, 2019)

I would probably take a wait-and-see approach I know that when cats and dogs swallow toothpicks and various other sharp objects they usually have them eat something stringy (I can't begin to remember what it is) to wrap around the object so it is less dangerous when it is passed. Those damn tortoises eat anything


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 11, 2019)

The damage it would do before even passing it couldbe detremental


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 11, 2019)

I wouldnt risk it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 11, 2019)

Dont screw urself in the long run.. damn it! Shut up jay


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (May 11, 2019)

Never drink and reply smh sorry


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2019)

There is no reason why the screw shouldn't pass through harmlessly. Soak the tortoise daily to get the GI tract moving and feed a lot of spineless opuntia pads for the water contents and lubrication properties. Keep the soak water warm through out and leave him in the tub for an hour.

In the wild, tortoises eat fully spined regular cactus, and those nasty spines pass through with no problem. If you've ever looked at a turd from a grass eating species, you know they don't digest everything. I would not do surgery if it were my tortoise, but I would be checking every turd until I found it, and also looking for any indication that there might be a problem. Lethargy, lack of appetite or a change in behavior would make me immediately consider surgery.

Also, what type of fencing are you making? Tortoises need a visual barrier type of fencing, or they are likely to damage themselves. If you are using chainlink or hog wire, add a visual barrier along the bottom. You can use 16" tall by 8 ' long strips of plywood for this. One sheet of ply will get you 24' of coverage. Since your tortoise is small, you can use 12" high strips and get 36' of coverage per sheet, but you might have to go taller once he gets bigger.

Post a plastron shot showing the tail and anal scutes and we can tell you if you've got a male or female.


----------



## Sleppo (May 12, 2019)

I was told once by a vet that if an animal eats glass or anything with a sharp edge immediately feed them bread. I’m assuming it’s done in hopes it would “pad” the object as it passes through the GI tract. In no way is this medical advice just something I’ve heard. Hope he/she passes it with no issue, please keep us posted.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2019)

I'm with Tom. I wouldn't go the surgery route just yet. I'm willing to bet this screw will pass harmlessly.


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm with Tom. I wouldn't go the surgery route just yet. I'm willing to bet this screw will pass harmlessly.


Do you remember the member here whose tortoise swallowed a 2 inch sewing pin a couple of years ago? She posted an x-ray of it. If I remember correctly, the pin passed harmlessly and surgery was not needed.


----------



## jsheffield (May 12, 2019)

Sorry for your trouble... I'm hoping it passes without mishap.

FWIW, I'd take advice from Tom and Yvonne over my vet, as regards tortoises, any day of the week. 

The satisfaction of doing something sometimes outweighs the wisdom of doing nothing.

I'd feed and soak a lot, check every poop, and opt for the surgery if you see blood or a change in your tort's activity or appetite.

Jamie


----------



## dmmj (May 12, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> Sorry for your trouble... I'm hoping it passes without mishap.
> 
> FWIW, I'd take advice from Tom and Yvonne over my vet, as regards tortoises, any day of the week.
> 
> ...


FWIW? explanation please


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2019)

Come on, David. . . get with the program. For What It's Worth!! Even I got that one!!


----------



## dmmj (May 12, 2019)

I was thinking along the lines of WWJD


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2019)

dmmj said:


> I was thinking along the lines of WWJD


What? Whiney, whacky Jumpin' David?????


----------



## BarefootInABug (May 12, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm with Tom. I wouldn't go the surgery route just yet. I'm willing to bet this screw will pass harmlessly.


I agree with this in theory but it is a simple surgery now as compared to a very elaborate and in depth surgery later. We are waiting for the specialist now to see what they say.

Thank you so much for all your advice. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2019)

BarefootInABug said:


> I agree with this in theory but it is a simple surgery now as compared to a very elaborate and in depth surgery later. We are waiting for the specialist now to see what they say.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your advice. I will let you know what happens.


Putting a tortoise under anesthesia is NOT 'simple'. It's not the same as putting a mammal under anesthesia. Tortoise lungs are fragile and they don't always come out of it.


----------



## dmmj (May 12, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Putting a tortoise under anesthesia is NOT 'simple'. It's not the same as putting a mammal under anesthesia. Tortoise lungs are fragile and they don't always come out of it.


 reminds me of poor Maggie and King Bob


----------



## BarefootInABug (May 12, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Putting a tortoise under anesthesia is NOT 'simple'. It's not the same as putting a mammal under anesthesia. Tortoise lungs are fragile and they don't always come out of it.


I apologize. I did not read my last post before I posted it. I mean that it is a simpler surgery now.


----------



## C. Nelson (May 12, 2019)

Tom said:


> There is no reason why the screw shouldn't pass through harmlessly. Soak the tortoise daily to get the GI tract moving and feed a lot of spineless opuntia pads for the water contents and lubrication properties. Keep the soak water warm through out and leave him in the tub for an hour.
> 
> In the wild, tortoises eat fully spined regular cactus, and those nasty spines pass through with no problem. If you've ever looked at a turd from a grass eating species, you know they don't digest everything. I would not do surgery if it were my tortoise, but I would be checking every turd until I found it, and also looking for any indication that there might be a problem. Lethargy, lack of appetite or a change in behavior would make me immediately consider surgery.
> 
> ...



Excuse the pun, but, Good Point! I have often wondered why they can eat prickles from cactus in the wild and it doesn't phase them.


----------



## Donna Albu (May 12, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Putting a tortoise under anesthesia is NOT 'simple'. It's not the same as putting a mammal under anesthesia. Tortoise lungs are fragile and they don't always come out of it.


Especially at a teaching hospital where a student will be doing the work with the supervision of a vet. The student will be a doctor, but not a full fledged vet. Give your tort plenty of hay along with the cactus, and wait and see.


----------



## Dena (May 15, 2019)

Any updates on this little guy? I hope he is ok!


----------



## BarefootInABug (May 15, 2019)

I have not forgotten. So, turns out she is a she. She is home but still no screw. Just playing the wait a d see game as of now. I promise to post a final update when we know more.


----------



## BarefootInABug (Jun 9, 2019)

So, in the end he passed the screw. I have no idea where because we can not find it and we have looked through a lot of tortoise poop in the last month. There seem to be no ill effects. We know he passed it because it is gone on the xrays. Thanks for all the advice and support.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 9, 2019)

I was just going to ask how you knew if you didn't find it. Good to know everything worked out in the end


----------



## Alphakenc (Jun 9, 2019)

Im glad its a happy ending...what goes in hopefully all comes out...its a blessing ur tortoise are a strong torts even with that screw in the stomach  what a Houdini tortoise !!


----------



## BarefootInABug (Jun 10, 2019)

dmmj said:


> I was just going to ask how you knew if you didn't find it. Good to know everything worked out in the end


The xrays are clear now.


----------

